# Bosch Wipers - Aerotwin vs Super Plus ?



## uriel250 (May 1, 2019)

Which is better ?

The Super Plus is 13GBP for pair, and Aerotwin 19GBP for pair.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

What car are they being fitted to? I've always bought Aerotwin for various cars over the years - always excellent.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I used Aerotwins on my last Merc and was always happy!


----------



## uriel250 (May 1, 2019)

Summit Detailing said:


> What car are they being fitted to? I've always bought Aerotwin for various cars over the years - always excellent.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Mazda 2 2010

Does AeroTwin worth the addition of 6GBP ? Considering both will last not more than a year I assume ... or the AeroTwin will last 2 years compared to 1 year on the Super Plus ? If so, it's worth the premium price tag.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Have you considered VALEO Swapped from BOSCH in 2007 Never looked back


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

uriel250 said:


> Which is better ?
> 
> The Super Plus is 13GBP for pair, and Aerotwin 19GBP for pair.


The super plus is the metal framed spring type wiper blade - I suppose you could say the 'old' style, whereas the Aerotwin is the newer single sprung piece - which I have found significantly better on cars i've swapped over from the old style to Aerotwin style...

So, for me, yes def worth the extra few pounds. :thumb:


----------



## uriel250 (May 1, 2019)

macc70 said:


> Have you considered VALEO Swapped from BOSCH in 2007 Never looked back


I haven't.

I haven't tried Bosch in the past either way ... Since I am in Israel I always purchased the no brand wipers at gas stations and they last no more than 6-12 months ... Now I want to go with a known brand. I buy from Amazon UK and they don't have VALEO in the size that I need ...


----------



## uriel250 (May 1, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> The super plus is the metal framed spring type wiper blade - I suppose you could say the 'old' style, whereas the Aerotwin is the newer single sprung piece - which I have found significantly better on cars i've swapped over from the old style to Aerotwin style...
> 
> So, for me, yes def worth the extra few pounds. :thumb:


Thanks for your comment. I appreciate it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

macc70 said:


> Have you considered VALEO Swapped from BOSCH in 2007 Never looked back


Pretty sure Valeo are OEM suppliers for a lot of motors and I've been pleased with them, when I've used them, also been pleased with Bosch blades - tend to buy whichever best buy at the time.


----------



## uriel250 (May 1, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Pretty sure Valeo are OEM suppliers for a lot of motors and I've been pleased with them, when I've used them, also been pleased with Bosch blades - tend to buy whichever best buy at the time.


In the end I decided to purchase the Super Plus off Amazon UK (After reading reviews in local sites from people in Israel - About 3 people said the AeroTwin did not last a year but since there is 2 year warranty they replaced them under warranty).

Also WiperBlades.co.uk recommend both Super Plus and AeroTwin too, but I don't think the AeroTwin justify the addition of 6GBP because I live in a very hot country (Israel) so I believe both AeroTwin and Super Plus will last 1 year~

Once the Super Plus will wear out I will try the AeroTwin to see how they hold up.

Thanks so much for the help !


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Use Valeo and Bosch on both our cars. They wear out in 12 months whatever I do so just buy whatever I get on wiperblades website. Prompt delivery and they match them to the car so one less thing for me to fudge up.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

If your feeling plush get a set of Piaa wiper blades,they last ages and work very efficiently.SJ.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

stonejedi said:


> If your feeling plush get a set of Piaa wiper blades,they last ages and work very efficiently.SJ.


I was looking for new wiper blades earlier this year and reviews suggested the Piaa weren't that good, suggested they squeek and smear constantly. So I went with the aero twins and I'm ver pleased with them. I always replace in January anyway no matter what the condition


----------

